# Paris Hilton - Reborn



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It only took Paris Hilton two days in the slammer to see Jesus. He works quick.



> Associated Press
> 
> LOS ANGELES -- Paris Hilton says she will no longer "act dumb."
> 
> ...


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

_There's all sorts of wild reports coming in about Paris Hilton's stay in prison. One friend claims the first time she was at the Century Regional Detention Facility "she had to use a sock as a scrunchy because her hair extensions got tangled." Another report claims Paris didn't eat or drink for three days because she was afraid a prison guard might take her picture while she was on the toilet. A source tells the NY Daily News:

"She was absolutely terrified that one of the guards or staffers would get her with the cell-phone cam and it would wind up on the Internet," a Hilton insider said yesterday. "She didn't eat or drink a single thing for three days because she didn't want to use the toilet. She was in real danger. She cried the entire time, and that wasn't helping the dehydration."_

Dumb act? Come on now, no one can act THAT good.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

its not like anybody would want to see her on a toilet...


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello my nem a Borat, I like.........


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

This is when I post a pic of me on the toilet.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

now thats taking recycling to the extreme.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

LOL^^ nice pic


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

ahaha Oh sincron...:bow:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

:zzz:...........


CT.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

"*Paris Hilton - Reborn"*

If people stop talking about that skank, she'll go away....


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey CocoTone,

Trying to listen to the tracks in your signature is kind of like pulling teeth... I click on the track and they don't open, so I download the file to see that it is a play list that points to an MP3 here:

http://www.nowhereradio.com/cgi-bin/dl/cDnuOlg6RfSE/CocoTone/GOLOtrack_04.mp3

But when I try to play that, the site wants me to sign up and sign in.

Just thought you should know.

Andy


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "*Paris Hilton - Reborn"*
> 
> If people stop talking about that skank, she'll go away....


Maybe I should go find Jesus and pray that it comes true! Pretty sad when she was the top story on TV and in newspapers for atleast 3 days eh? 

"Sorry to interrupt your program but we have breaking news... Paris Hilton has been released from jail due to a medical condition!"

* stares at screen... *

"Are you ****ing kidding me? Put Seinfeld back on and hush!"


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

"Maybe I should go find Jesus"
You'd have better luck trying to find the Easter Bunny... Or Paris Hiltons talent.... 

Anything that interrupts Seinfeld is a good thing... even if it's Paris Hilton...


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "Maybe I should go find Jesus"
> You'd have better luck trying to find the Easter Bunny... Or Paris Hiltons talent....
> 
> Anything that interrupts Seinfeld is a good thing... even if it's Paris Hilton...


Haha, snap.

Come on now, don't be dissin' Seinfeld! Great show.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

Seinfeld was crap, and it still is....


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Well I have to agree with CH for once, Seinfeld is crap, was crap and will always be crap. And I hope Paris never gets let out of jail.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Anybody who doesn't like Seinfeld has gotta be over 50 years old?
No disrespect intended.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

"has gotta be over 50 years old"
And the actual retail price is.... 37! (waaahnn waaaahnn waaaaaaa...) You're over by 13.... But thanks for playing... Vana has some lovely parting gifts for you and a version of the home game.


"I have to agree with CH for once"
Welcome to the Dark Side my young Padawan... You've taken your first steps to a wider, more powerful universe... I shall teach you well, and one day, you will strike me down and take your rightful place as ruler of all things...


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "has gotta be over 50 years old"
> And the actual retail price is.... 37! (waaahnn waaaahnn waaaaaaa...) You're over by 13.... But thanks for playing... Vana has some lovely parting gifts for you and a version of the home game.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like I might be over by 43?
Anyways I have alot of friends over 50 who don't relate to Seinfeld, which is why I threw out that number.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

http://abc.net.au.newsitems.200706.999584001215588457.851154.html.macksfoto.com/s1942069.htm

Lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

So people who don't share the same 'taste' as you, by your very implication, are somehow less intelligent or less perceptive (The don't 'relate') than you are, but -I'm- the immature one here? 

Fine... I'd rather be immature than passive-aggressive, and ageist any day.

(Just so long as we're not still talking about Paris Hilton.... oops... sorry)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I actually never watched an episode of Sienfeld the whole time it was in production, just never had an interest, I guess. But I find myself watching a lot of the re-runs now and some of the episodes are pretty damn funny. I have never seen an episode of the Sapranos either. Maybe now that it is mover, I will start to watch it. 

PS... Paris Hilton can rot in hell for all I care.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Never seen The Sopranos either... apparently it's a big deal?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The Seinfeld episode where they have to abstain from self pleasuring is a classic. LMFAO when Kramer flies through the door: "I'm out" 15 minutes into the competition.

Sopranos is good T.V., but you have to have no problem with the odd swear word though.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Seinfeld was crap, and it still is....


+1...Honestly...


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

"Paris Hilton can rot in hell for all I care."
I wouldn't wish her on hell....


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I wonder what the guy who had the autotune duties in the studio did wrong in a previous life. 

never got Seinfeld myself...... and I never went near a Roland D-50 afterwards boh boh boh (those stupid pseudo bass riffs:frown ....same on the Sopranos, btw, Q: how many Jersey dock workers does it take to screw in a light bulb? A: Eight ya gotta a problem wit dat? 

well it's better humour than Sarah Silverman (getting back to Paris):rockon:

Andy


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Seinfeld was crap, and it still is....


...pretty much all of mainstream television is crap. or was, the last time i looked, which was almost two years ago. 

i'll see your dark side and raise you one iconoclastic, existential lifestyle.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I stopped watching TV completely more than six months ago. I tried both Bell Xpressvue and Rogers digital and found myself scanning through a couple of hundred channels and STILL found nothing worth watching except Seinfeld.


Yes, you CAN live without TV. I spend the $60 / month on other things and don't miss it a bit.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't watch TV very often either. I used to like the Discovery channel and the History channel, but they sort of went to hell when they started getting popular.

Anyone remember when the had a show called 'Connections' on the discovery channel with James Burke? That was good TV.

I tuned into the History Channel the other day and CSI New York was on. I was sure I had the wrong channel - but I didn't. What the hell does CSI have to do with History?!?!?!?


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I stopped watching TV completely more than six months ago. I tried both Bell Xpressvue and Rogers digital and found myself scanning through a couple of hundred channels and STILL found nothing worth watching except Seinfeld.
> 
> 
> Yes, you CAN live without TV. I spend the $60 / month on other things and don't miss it a bit.


I agree! TV is such a time-waster and a mind-manipulator to boot, I could be just as happy to use rabbit ears to watch Rick Mercer, Air Farce, and the National, no, screw the National, too much CBC content.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Does anyone else get HD Net? Best channel out there right now. 1-2 concerts in high definition every night. Sundays usually more. Sound Off and New Music shows nightly all in High Def.

Now if I could find a way to cancel my SD feeds from Shaw I'd be happy. 200 channels I never watch.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I agree! TV is such a time-waster and a mind-manipulator to boot, I could be just as happy to use rabbit ears to watch Rick Mercer, Air Farce, and the National, no, screw the National, too much CBC content.




These days if I want to sit in front of the TV I pop in a concert DVD or a movie.

With the quality of programming available these days there's just no justifying the price. TV should be free. The advertisers pay for it.

Rogers and Bell can kiss my aura Dora!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "I have to agree with CH for once"
> Welcome to the Dark Side my young Padawan... You've taken your first steps to a wider, more powerful universe... I shall teach you well, and one day, you will strike me down and take your rightful place as ruler of all things...



OH NO!!!!!!!!! NOT THE DARK SIDE!!!! 

Ah what the hell, here I come. :banana:


Oh and I thought it was old people that liked seinfeld?! I'm 25. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

back to Paris...why would she be paranoid about prison staff getting a picture of her on the toilet when her home movie and no-knickers pix are all over the internet? We've seen everything she's got already.
Can you think of a bigger waste of time than giving this girl any attention? Too bad the media wouldn't just ignore her completely.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

"Can you think of a bigger waste of time than giving this girl any attention?"
Ya... talking about her on the internet.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...well, she's out of jail and headed for larry king. i wonder if she's ever heard the phrase "attention whore"...

-dh


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

She's an artist too...


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...pretty much all of mainstream television is crap. or was, the last time i looked, which was almost two years ago.
> 
> i'll see your dark side and raise you one iconoclastic, existential lifestyle.
> 
> -dh


Obviously you haven't spent much time with HBO. Hands down the best, most mature and funny shit going on TV today. I also dig the Natl Goe, and science type channels, as well as some racing. I pirate DN, so it is pretty cost effective.

CT.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Obviously you haven't spent much time with HBO. Hands down the best, most mature and funny shit going on TV today. I also dig the Natl Goe, and science type channels, as well as some racing. I pirate DN, so it is pretty cost effective.CT.



...isn't hbo "non-mainstream"?

same for national geographic science channels?

-dh

and shouldn't you be paying for it....???


----------

